# :: Training kit :: Intel Processor ::



## Mo0o0n Light (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi every one here;

I have a small problem 

I have a project and my advisor ask me to get information about a 
Training kit with Intel processor 8086 ,,

My problem as following:

I can’t find any information about it and I could't recognize if this Training kit a motherboard or a device ,,   

I'll be so glad if you help me ,,


with all my best wishes...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

the kit is 8086 processor-based for labs which u may need to train for ur mnemonics.
there is emulation software for 8085/86 etc in linux and may be for windows too.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 20, 2007)

yea you can get training kits in the market. I have a 8086 which one of my friend gave it to me  (and forgot to take it back ). 
Emulators are good but should not become a replacement for the trainer kit.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

hmm...really?  i passed my lab arrear exam for microprocessor  studied  using gaonkar's emulation software. 8)


----------



## Mo0o0n Light (Oct 21, 2007)

praka123 

thanx for your reply .. I need to the standards of this card ,, then we'll use the assembly language to deal with it ..

==========

Charan 

could you blz send your Friend's card to me << Just kidding 

if you have any information about the standards and production companies of this card , I'll be so glad for you ..


----------



## Mo0o0n Light (Oct 22, 2007)

UP


to get any reply


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2007)

hoo sorry moonlight, forgot to reply. just pickup a copy of Electronics For You and check the ads. there will be loads of companies selling 8086 trainers , just buy it from them.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 22, 2007)

@OP:havent u seen these sites selling kits:
*www.skykingagencies.com/trainer.htm
*www.kitektechnologies.com/micro_lab.htm
^^^does it help


----------



## Mo0o0n Light (Oct 29, 2007)

thanx a lot charan & praka123 for your help ..

your links was very helpful for me ..



thank you again


----------

